# Favorite Power Metal Bands



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm interested in learning more about this subgenre. I really enjoy Stratovarius. Hoping to get more music like this. Any other favorites I should check into?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Personally I can't stand power metal, but if you're just getting into the genre, early Blind Guardian is some of the classier stuff. Not my cup of tea, but hey.

Good traditional metal that inspired a ton of power metal, or may appeal to power metal people:
Cirith Ungol - King of the Dead
Judas Priest - Painkiller
Any Manilla Road


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

some power rock in this one (around 2.34 mark).


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

LordBlackudder, you must be going batshit over Final Fantasy XIII-2 right now


----------



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

The only metal album I bought was Are You Experienced, which I bough in 1967. I think this album motivated rock guitarists to try harder to be imaginative. I can't think of a great rock guitarist before Hendrix. Also, Mitch Mitchell (the drummer) was pioneering in how he traded lines back and forth with the guitar.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Just so y'all know, power metal doesn't just mean metal, or "metal that's powerful".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_metal


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I just ordered Helloween - Keeper of the seven keys part 1.


----------



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Just so y'all know, power metal doesn't just mean metal, or "metal that's powerful".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_metal


In that case, I retract my post.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Firewind is decent. Savatage is great, though I think you already know about them. I would also recommend Serenity. Their last album Death & Legacy is more symphonic metal rather than straight up power metal, but it is wonderful. It's a concept album and each song is about a different historical figure which is neat. (ie. Joan of Arc, Frances Drake)


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I just ordered Helloween - Keeper of the seven keys part 1.


Helloween are awesome, check out 'I want out' by them, I'd say it's there most famous song or one of them, but it's one of the best!

Other bands to check out:
Sonata Arctica - there newer stuff is more pop-ish, but check out full moon, paid in full, kingdom for a heart

Dragonforce - Newest album, The Power Within 



 ace album, their earlier albums have a different singer, still alright, but not as good

Lost Horizon - Split up now but vocalist is one of the best in the world in my opinion, check out, Heart of Storm, Denial of Fate, or anything by them really, all awesome.

Gamma Ray - Haven't heard much myself but listen to Heaven or Hell

Rhapsody of Fire - Emerald Sword

Avantasia - Anything from the metal opera part I/II


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

I mostly listen to Sonata Arctica, Man O War and Blind Guardian. I find Man O War the cheesiest, but oh so good!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

This band, i saw them live three years ago.
It was one of the best days of my life SO FAR!!!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

jani said:


> This band, i saw them live three years ago.
> It was one of the best days of my life SO FAR!!!


That's how I felt when I saw Queensryche live performing Operation Mindcrime I and II back to back, and THEN encore with Empire and Jet City Woman


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Queensryche rules. Take Hold of the Flame!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I love that song. Yes, they are one of my favorites.

Oh, here's another for you: *Harmony*. They are a Christian power metal band. I remembered you mentioned Christian pop sucks in the other thread :lol: but Harmony is a very good band. The lyrics aren't over the top cheesy or anything like that. Or you could check out their counterpart band *Darkwater*. The latter consists of nearly an identical lineup (just one member different I think). But Darkwater plays strictly secular music...sound is similar, though a touch more progressive.

Harmony's albums: Dreaming Awake and Chapter II:Aftermath
Darkwater: Calling the Earth To Witness and Where Stories End.

And reading an update on Harmony; the new lineup looks different for the third album, but that's not even out yet, so the above info applies.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I like Harmony. Didn't even think of them. Their sound isn't traditional of Modern Christian Music. Progressive Rock I think of more than Christian Music when I think of Harmony.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh, and Kamelot. Their last four albums or so were good, especially Poetry for the Poisoned, and my favorite Black Halo. They are releasing a new album, unfortunately with a new lead singer.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

jdk said:


> I mostly listen to Sonata Arctica, Man O War and Blind Guardian. I find Man O War the cheesiest, but oh so good!


Sonata Arctica is a cool band that no one around me has ever heard of. I love to hear Full Moon and their cover of the Scorpions "Still Loving You".


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Stratovarius..don't really care for fantasy mythology lyrics. Same with Nightwish, but I like the Swede chic singer.

It's all the pomp and drama. Same reason I never owned a Queen album.

There are some good prog metal bands. But none of it grabs me like the 70s bands. 

I dohave a handful of death metal albums and two ...Swedish band..it will come to me.

I'm so old I saw Genesis with Gabriel.


----------



## SpanishFly (Oct 13, 2012)

You MUST check out *At Vance*, if you haven't heard of them already. Amazing - they also arranged a metal version of Chopin's Etude no 4, which is so awesome! \m/

Also check out Dragonland and Dark Moor. Awesome bands.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

Power metal is super hit or miss with me. I think it speaks volumes that the first true power metal album--Helloween's _Keeper of the Seven Keys_--is pretty terrible. But I love the concept and I want to like it more than I do.

That said, Blind Guardian is pretty awesome if you can take the cheese:





Tad Morose is what I wish most of them sound like:





Grand Magus isn't really power metal--too much doom, too little shred--but they nail the balance I wish most power metal bands could find. It's like Quorthon doing power metal (which is awesome). And dude's melodic vocals are perfect:


----------

